# Kegging



## gird123 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi,

If this is not in the right place let me know.

I have been making wine for a year and i'm planning to keg some skeeter pee. I have the keg, co2, and picnic tap set up for 1 corny keg. I have 2 more corny kegs I would like to use as well.
-How long will wine last in the keg?
-Should I keep it pressurized all the time or can I store it in the keg not hocked up to the co2?
-I'm hoping to fill 2 kegs with skeeter pee and 1 with beer.
-I was hoping to use a 4 way + and not have shut off valves on each line.
-Do I need a shut off valve to each keg?

Suggestion and pictures would be greatly appreciated. Or is there a post for this already?

Nate


----------



## Wade E (Oct 21, 2011)

Wine will last a very long time like many years under pressure. You will want to keep it pressurized or it will loose its carbonation. You will want a dble gauge also most likely as you usually keep sparkling wine and beer at 2 different carbonation levels. My set up has 2 gauges, well actually 3 as one of them is the gas gauge and the other 2 are pressure gauges. I keep 3 beers on tap and just split off into a 3 way for the beers and then the other gauge powers my win e which is much higher in pressure. You dont need shut off valves but I do recommend you having them along with 1 way valves to prevent any liquid from backing up into your gauges and yes this can happen easily! here are a few pics of my set up.


----------



## Julie (Oct 21, 2011)

gird123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If this is not in the right place let me know.
> 
> ...



Hi Nate,

I kegged a skeeter pee but to be honest it didn't last past Memorial weekend, it was a huge hit. You can store the keg but you would need to put it under pressure first. And you will need shut off valves, if one of the kegs finishes first you would need to shut it off while drinking from the other kegs. don't have pics but i can say that the skeeter pee kegged is just awesome.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 21, 2011)

You really wouldnt need to shut that keg off, just disconnect it but like I said I highly recommend the valves.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Oct 22, 2011)

I have corneys now with wine stored in them under 2 pounds of co2 pressure. I do not have tanks hooked up full time to wine or beer. These kegs have great seals and don't release pressure


----------



## gird123 (Oct 23, 2011)

I have been deer hunting. So two regulators, one for beer and one for wine. Great thank you all very much.

Nate


----------

